# Day of the Dead



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

Folgendes Szenario:

Die Untoten (Verlassenen) erheben sich. 

Ausgangspunkt der Aktion: Tarrens Mühle

Ziel: Hafen von Menethil

Ich hab mir das so gedacht, dass sich eine größere Gruppe von Untoten, und wirklich nur Untote sich aufgrund ihres Hasses auf alles Lebende und der Gefahr selbst vernichtet zu werden erheben, und zuerst in Süderstade einfallen, alle dortigen Bewohner töten, und diese Stadt dauerhaft besetzen. Ich weiß, dass das unmöglich ist, das ist auch nur eine Vorstellung von mir.
Weiters ziehen sie dann weiter durch das Arathihochland und fallen im Sumpfland ein.

Vor den Toren des Hafen von Menethil komt es dann zur finalen Schlacht, die Untoten gewinnen fallen ebenfalls in Menethil ein und besetzen sie dauerhaft.

Als ich das in meiner Gilde erzählte, haben einige gemeint, dass das angeblich die Fortsetzung von WoW sei, worauf sich die restliche Horde, mit der Allianz zusammenschließt, um die Untoten zu besiegen. Grund Thrall, und den andren werden die Untoten zu gefährlich...

Ob das so stimmt bezweifel ich, klingt aber verdammt gut in meinen Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (20. August 2009)

ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, blizz wird eine neue gefahr über azeroth bringen, das mit den untoten wäre eine ausgelatschte idee weil das ja schon der grund ist warum allianz und horde überhaupt nach nordend aufbrechen. dass dann alle untoten eine feindliche fraktion bilden und man (selbst auf pvp-servern) gemeinsam gegen die kämpfen soll ist unmöglich umzusetzen.

zudem wäre die story und der inhalt dieser erweiterung wirklich spärlich bestückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. August 2009)

Ich rede ja nicht von den Untoten der Geißel, sondern von den Verlassenen... Und es soll nicht von blizz ins Spie implementiert werden, sondern soll ne RP Sache sein, von Spielern gespielt... aber egal

Das würde auch nur funktionieren, also auf dauer wenn es sowas wie einen RvR Server gäben würde


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Ich habs! Sylvannas wird ,nn chd em wir Arthas umgeklatscht haben, Lichqueen! Das wär sooooo ironisch!


----------

